# New Blue German Rams!



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So a couple days ago, I decided to get some german blue rams for my 29 gallon tank, and so far they're doing great I got them as a mated pair, but I was wondering what would be a good first food for them, as I know they like eating frozen/live food a lot more than flake food or freeze dried. Also, how long does it take for them to start breeding after putting the mated pair in your tank? I've never cared for german blue rams before, so any info would be great also


----------



## Glimpze (Sep 10, 2010)

hey i also had 2 rams, a mating pair. Got mine from petsmart when they had them in although they only kept them for a week and no longer sell them. But anyways mine didn't waste any time breeding and the female laid eggs probably within 2 weeks of being in the tank the first time then again about 2-3 weeks later. I didn't try to make the eggs survive so mine became fish food but the 2nd time they were starting to become wigglers before they were all eaten. As far as food goes my pair eats bloodworms most of the time but when i feed the tank flakes they will eat that to.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

German Rams can be hard fish to keep. I bought 4 and only one survived. As far as what they eat I usually feed mine blood worms, she will also go after flake and pellet. If you see them swallowing their food then spitting it out and repeating don't be alarmed thats just what rams do, eventually they will eat the food.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Flake is your best staple food. Get them on that as quickly as possible. I would fast them for 4 days and introduce the flake then, they'll gobble it up. Then sub in blood worms once a week, same with any colour enhancing food like tetra colour bits. Try to feed your fish 4 varieties a week. Keeps them healthier. If you want them to breed, then hit them with high protein food for a couple days to condition the F, then she'll lay some eggs for you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd had no luck with pet store rams. I had some fish club rams that did well until I mixed them with the pet store rams, then they started dropping. So instead of "rams are fragile and don't travel well" that I initially assumed, I think its 'rams are infected with something at the wholesalers' and you take them home and they die. Get some healthy rams breeding and most LFSs will want them. Maybe flukes or a virus?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I dont see rams being so hard to keep I got six little babys not even a half inch long and it took 2 days to get here, plus I put them in a tank that had only been up and running two days, of course I used the old filter cartriges from my 55g and water out of it so it was pretty much cycled out of the gate, but otherwise they are about an inch long now and all six are healthy and happy, even with the tank going through some level spikes, and plus my tank reads PH levels that arent recomended but I have had no problems, I got 16 baby angels in there with them and I havnt lost a single one of them ethier. but of course I got mine from a well respected fish breeder off of aquabid.com so I'm sure that makes a diff in the health of them.

But as I have stated before, i would love to get as much advice on keeping and breeding them, cause nobody carries them in the whole city I live in so I would hold the market on them , so this makes me glad that after i got mine alot of people started getting on here so now i have a group of people to learn and talk to about them , oh ya and thank you "COSSIE" for convinceing me to go with them instead of discus "still plan on discus later but these are great to learn with and dont cost as much if I make mistakes"


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, the rams are doing okay, besides the ick problem, but they're still eating so that's a good sign I'll keep you posted on how they're doing


----------

